# Just wanted to know



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

I've got a Yellow hen that I was thinking of breeding with a Black cock. ( Already planning out my breeding pairs for next year) I don't have their pedigrees so no ideas on their backgrounds. What possible color babies would I get from this pairing. Thanks in advance.

Here's a pic of the hen


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Depends*

This hen may be dilute indigo or looks it to me. What does the black look like? Is it spread or t pattern? If you can see a tail bar, it is t pattern, much more common in homers than spread.

If the hen is indigo, you would get some andalusions, if the cock is spread. If the cock is t pattern, you'd get more indigos as well as blues but no dilute unless the cock carries it. Depending on what patterns are carried by the pair, will determine what patterns you will produce. 

There are many combinations possible, depending on what the parents carry and just exactly what they are for base color, patterns and modifiers.

Bill


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Bill... I just got the Black Cock and have it secluded for now. I'll try to take a picture tomorrow.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry I've been busy at work and was dark outside to take pictures by the time I got home the past few days. Here's some pictures of my new black homer. I didn't notice any tailbar.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Yup, appears to be spread*



ezemaxima said:


> Sorry I've been busy at work and was dark outside to take pictures by the time I got home the past few days. Here's some pictures of my new black homer. I didn't notice any tailbar.


This bird with the dilute hen should make some andalusion young, if she is indigo, as I believe. All the young cocks will also be split for dilute. Should make some interesting young and whatever you get will determine what is in the parents for certain. 

Bill


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Bill...


----------

